#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Απόσταση κτίσματος από δασική έκταση

## bauhaus

Καλημέρες,

Πρόκειται για ανέγερση νέου κτίσματος σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή. Ένα κομμάτι του αγροτεμαχίου έχει κοπεί ως δασική έκταση (έχει ασκηθεί αντίρρηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη-προφανώς εκκρεμεί). Άδεια θα βγει στο εναπομείναν τμήμα, *το οποίο είναι αρτιο,οικοδομήσιμο κατά κανόνα*.  Ως προς την τοποθέτηση του κτίσματος σε σχέση με την εν λόγω έκταση υπάλληλος της πολεοδομίας λέει οτι η επιτρεπόμενη απόσταση είναι 15 μ και όχι 10, όπως αρχικά υποστήριζε ή ακόμα υποστηρίζει ο τοπογράφος της πολεοδομίας, καθώς και ότι μόνο για τα κατά παρέκκλιση αρτια και οικοδ. ισχύουν τα 10μ.  

Με δεδομένο οτι στηριζόμενος στον τοπογράφο το κτήριο τοποθετήθηκε λαμβάνοντας επιτρεπόμενη απόσταση τα 10 μ σε σχέση με το δάσος, υπάρχει κάποια επιχειρηματολογία υπέρ αυτού; Εννοείται πως για τις υπόλοιπες αποστάσεις έχουν ληφθεί αποστάσεις 15μ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Kostas2002

γράφει το ΦΕΚ270Δ



> γ)   Οι αποστάσεις του κτιρίου ορίζονται εκ του ορίου της ζώνης της απαλλοτριώσεως  για τη σιδηρογραμική γραμμή 15 μ. τουλάχιστον, από την όχθη τυχόν ρεύματος 10 μ. τουλάχιστον και 10μ. τουλάχιστον από τα όρια  δασικής εκτασης. 
> Οι αποστάσεις αυτές υπερισχύουν των αποστάσεων της προηγουμένης περίπτωσης β για τα γήπεδα που το όριο της ιδιοκτησίας ταυτίζεται με το όριο της ζώνης απαλλοτριώσεως για τη σιδηροδρομικής γραμμή, την όχθη ρέμματος ή το όριο δασικής έκτασης.


Αυτό δεν είναι παρέκκλιση. Είναι κανόνας. Η περίπτωση β είναι παρέκκλιση...

----------


## bauhaus

Κι όμως, έπειτα από ερωτήσεις σε 3 πολεοδομίες και τοπογραφική υπηρεσία Πολυγύρου, επιμένουν τελικά οτι η επιτρεπόμενη απόσταση θα είναι 15 μ, αφού το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν απλό όριο για εκτός σχεδίου. 

Kostas 2002, η διάταξη που αναφέρεις αποτελεί τελικά *πρόσθετη υποχρέωση* πέραν της υποχρέωσης των 15μ και με δεδομένο οτι η τελευταία καλύπτει την απόσταση των 10μ θα πρέπει να τηρήσουμε τα 15μ. Αυτά σε περίπτωση που η έκταση χαρακτηρισθεί ως (κρατική) δασική, γιατί αν χαρακτηρισθεί ιδιωτική δασική (κατόπιν τελεσιδικίας της αντίρρησης που τυχόν έχει ασκηθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη), τότε ναι, θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν τα 10μ.

Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που το γήπεδο *δεν* είναι άρτιο κατά κανόνα, τότε και πάλι μπορούμε να τηρήσουμε 10μ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Περίμενε, είπες δασική και κατάλαβα πως δεν αλλάζει το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς.
Αν όμως είναι δημόσια δασική έκταση, τότε ναι είναι όριο οικοπέδου και απαιτεί 15μ απόσταση.
Η ένσταση αφορά το ιδιοκτησιακό ή τον χαρακτηρισμό;

----------


## bauhaus

Το αγροτεμάχιο είναι εκτός σχεδίου, αλλά εντός ζώνης και προϋφιστάμενο του '77 και οι γνώμες συνεχίζουν να διίστανται. Στη πολεοδομία Μουδανιών λένε οτι οι αποστάσεις από όρια θα είναι 5μ και από δάσος 10μ ως δυσμενέστερη, στον Πολύγυρο ότι κάτι τετοιο ισχύει μόνο στα κατά παρέκκλιση και επειδή σαυτήν την περίπτωση έχουμε αρτιότητα κατά κανόνα θα πάμε στα 15 από παντού. Τι να πει κανείς..

----------


## nbr

Στα κατα παρέκκλιση άρτια οι αποστάσεις παίζουν ανάλογα απο τις διαστάσεις του γηπέδου! Μικραίνουμε τις αποστάσεις αλλά στενεύουμε και την οικοδομή. Δεν μας είπες το μέγεθος του γηπέδου. Πόσο μένει καθαρό??. Δεν μπορεί να είναι πάνω απο 4000 στρ. και να αφήνεις 5μ ή 10μ απο τα όρια. Μην αναφέρεις την Χαλκιδική. Εκεί έγιναν τερατουργήματα, όλοι τα βλέπουμε, και κανένας δεν πήγε σπίτι του.

----------


## sgp

Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου και να κάνω ακολούθως και ένα ερώτημα. 
Αν η δασική έκταση είναι μέρος της ιδιοκτησίας τότε το κτίσμα ως εντός γηπέδου εκτός σχεδίου θα πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί από το όριο του δασικού 10 μ. Αν η υποχρεωτική πλάγια απόσταση από το όριο της ιδοκτησίας είναι μεγαλύτερη θα τοποθετηθεί στην μεγαλύτερη, αν μικρότερη στα 10 μ.
Και το ερώτημά μου γιατί έχω βρεθεί σε σύγχιση:
Στην εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση προβλέπεται απόσταση 10 μ από τα όρια δασικής έκτασης. Πως είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζουμε τον τελεσίδικο χαρακτηρισμό των ομόρων ιδιοκτησιών (όταν δεν έχει κατατεθεί από τους γείτονες αίτημα χαρακτηρισμού στο δασαρχείο για τις ιδιοκτησίες τους) ώστε, στην περίπτωση της παρέκκλισης, να εφαρμόσουμε πλάγιες αποστάσεις μικρότερες των 10 μ;

----------


## Xάρης

Μέχρι να δημιουργηθούν οι δασικοί χάρτες θα έχουμε το ερώτημα.
Οπότε, είτε ρωτούμε τη δασική υπηρεσία αν έχει κατατεθεί σχετικό αίτημα χαρακτηρισμού από τον γείτονα, είτε αν δεν υπάρχει καμία σχετική πληροφορία και υπάρχουν βάσιμες ενδείξεις ότι το γήπεδο μας συνορεύει με δασική έκταση, εφαρμόζουμε απόσταση 10μ από το όριο που είναι το δυσμενέστερο και για να είμαστε καλυμμένοι σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------

